# Halloween Swag Bag Ideas?



## Northwynd (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

We are planning a Halloween party for 40 adults. I'd like to make "swag bags" with some kind of cool Halloween trinkets. I'd love to hear any ideas.

Thanks,

Northwynd


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

It depends on your budget of course, but here are some things I'm hoping to include as party favors the next time we host - some in swag/goody bags, others as prizes. Note: I'm not affiliated with any of these shops, just think they have cool stuff. A lot of these things are made by hand, so they are a little pricier, but you know that those didn't come from China and won't get recalled. 

Alchemic Dragon has small skull soaps for $1 each, and you can pick from a list of scents. I got some of their (non-skully) soap as a gift and loved it - and I don't really like solid soaps. 

Dark Candles has a bunch of really cool-sounding scents. I am ordering their variety pack next paycheck, to check some of them out.

Pushin Daisies has chocolate hearses, coffins, hearts, etc., plus tombstone-shaped cookie cutters. Oh, just tons of stuff. I ordered some things from them a couple of years ago and was really impressed with the service. I liked the coffin box the smaller items came in as well.

Gorey Details is another online shop that has tons of fun things at all price points. I've ordered from them too - rubber stamps to make our invites one year. 

I haven't ordered from them, but this place has some really nice copper cookie cutters. You could give wrapped cookies as favors along with other goodies.

Sugar Skull molds if you're crafty. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Northwynd (Jul 5, 2007)

Oooh great sources! Thank you so much for the ideas. I am off to look at these links.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Hey Melissa! I was so glad to check out your links page again. I'd forgot about all the good stuff on there!

Val


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey there! Long time, no talk!! How are you?! (Feel free to PM me so we don't hijack the thread too much.)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

We got the gift bags we're using for our wedding from here:

http://myweddingreceptionideas.com/page.asp?id=44

Our are very similar to the black bags. We started getting little "trinkets" last year around Halloween and shortly after, when a lot of stuff was on clearance. We still plan to get more. They'll be a varied combination of candy, soaps, toys, and other litle Halloween-related things. A couple places that have some different "stocking stuffers", of you have them in your area are Bombay & World Market.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

This site has some paper toys and trinkets you can print out and make. I've made the coffins and they are easy to make and would be neat with some candy or other goodies inside them.

http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm getting the stuff for mine through Oriental Trading. I did this for the luau I threw earlier in the year. I just picked out things that were fun but not too juvenille - magnetic photo frames, a parasol straw, a keychain, a fish squirter, etc. Halloween is even better for that kind of thing because it's a time of year that adults feel okay acting like kids. So any kind of toy that a "kid at heart" would enjoy is good for goody bags in my opinion.


----------



## Northwynd (Jul 5, 2007)

I found a mold on eBay for the small skulls so I may try making some melt & pour soaps.

The Pushin Daisies link led me to Velvet Moon Bathery and I had to buy a Victorian Coffin Gift Box set for myself.  She has some awesome looking bath items.

Thank you so much for sharing the links and ideas.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

This just gave me an idea: to make a treat bag (Halloween trinkets rather than candy) for my kid, (similar to a christmas stocking) to open on Halloween or the day after.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm giving out favors for my Vampire party. I got little silk drawstring bags from Paper Mart online. I'm putting a printed shot glass from (Discount mugs), a plastic cross necklace, a bat ring, a pair of vampire fangs, bite tattoos, a bat finger puppet and candy inside each one. I am also giving gift baskets to the costume contest winners with Vampire Wine, a vampire movie DVD, a plastic vampire goblet, a box of Dark Candles and various candy, etc. At my Trailer Trash party I gave out printed beer koozies I got off the internet. Check out Dark Candles very cool stuff!


----------

